# Hcpc z0020



## tlplante (Sep 21, 2011)

Has anyone seen this HCPC before? I'm billing for a DME provider for Missouri Medicaid, and they tell me to replace A7003 thru A7007 with Z0020. They have also said that A7000 thru A7002 are to be replaced with another code but won't provide me with the code to use. I can't find Z0020 anywhere in my HCPCS or CPT books, or in any other search online. Any reference you can provide would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## bericson (Sep 26, 2011)

Some state agencies are still using local codes, especially for Workers' Comp and Auto. I'm surprised a Medicaid agency is using a Z code, though.


----------

